# Direcway, DW7000, and portforwarding



## cinrod (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi All,
After a search of the forums did not yield any answers, I thought I would try here.
My parents and I use a lot of Ham radio applications that require port-forwarding capabilities. They are looking to get a satellite system through Direcway using the DW7000 modem and a home/professional package. I can't seem to find any answers whether or not the DW7000 is configurable (portforwarding) or if it will work with a Linksys wireless router with the specific ports opened. Does any one have any idea, or specifically what I will need for the setup. They hate to lay out $600, and then not be able to use Echolink and IRLP.
Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.
Cindy
a fellow Tech in the trenches.:


----------



## W7WAC/Utah (May 13, 2007)

Hello,
I am sorry that I am not sending you the answer you are waiting for but thought you may want to see what I requested assistance for.
I also wanted to let you know prior to my self made problem I had a very good running Node, 3362. It incorperated a DW7000 and a Linksys router, but be advised you will need to upgrade Hughes to what I believe they call Home/Professional Plan and require a static port, aprox $90 per month.
Also to help you along you may want to get on the IRLP website and go through the FAQ section for owners www.irlp.net.
Good Luck and let me know if I can supply you with more info referance IRLP and Hughes equip.

Hello,
I am not certain this is the correct area to be posting this, but if it is not please advise, I believe this is a router problem and the IRLP issue is no different than if there was another device behind the router.I hope!

Here’s the problem, I changed out the old Linksys router for a new Linksys wireless mod# WRT54GS ver. 6.

After almost a week of unbelievable frustration I have it so I now can use my (desk top wired in,) and laptop via wireless but IRLP (also wire in) NG. After several attempts involving loosing everything back to where I am now it has driven me to suicide levels, well maybe not that bad, but I get so close and it just will not release its secret.

I have run the IRLP trouble shoot diagnostics and the node fails on the forwarding of ports 2074-2093 and gives me a message 2074-2093 forwarding incorrectly, the unit passes everything else on the IRLP troubleshooting script test. 

I have tried everything I can come up with, changing the port forwarding and triggering configurations and nothing seems to affect the performance. I have spent countless hours with Linksys, and with Hughes.net, my server, and they claim all is right and all ports are open on their end. I joined the IRLP forum and after many suggestions and attempts no one can get the right combination.

I am willing to do anything up to and including getting a different router but some how I don’t think that will help. 

Wayne

W7WAC

Node 3362

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cinrod (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Wayne,
GOOD NEWS!! The Hughsnet modem (DW7000) and the Linksys router are a good combination to use with IRLP and Echolink. We were able to get my Dad's (Earl - WB7RES) system set up successfully with a few specific configurations in the Linksys router. I don't have any screenshots with me at this time, since I am at work, but I will get them. In addition, my dad's node info and email address should be listed on the IRLP member site as well as QRZ.com if you would like to contact him directly. He is currently RVing full time so email contact may be delayed until he gets his dish set back up at the summer location.
73s
Cindy
KA7KQW


----------



## W7WAC/Utah (May 13, 2007)

Cindy,
I am so glad things came together for your Dad, and yes I will contact him and if you do have anything you may of come across on this config. thing with the Linksys I sure would appreciate it. I know the answer is there, I think now I've spent so much time on it if it jumped out and hit me in the face I could not see it. 
My email is also listed with QRZ and it is a bit easier to communicate directly.
W7WAC.
Thank You for letting me know all is well, the Hughes system is I think the most expensive way to go and I think the most complicated to get set up but during period I had used it, It was and I hope will again be very dependable.
Thank You Again,
Wayne


----------



## cinrod (Apr 1, 2006)

Wayne,
I do recall the key to the setup after you have the appropriate ports open of course, is in the router LAN IP setup and the IP address it is getting from the DW7000 modem, it has to be set different because both devices are acting as routers. That info may help if you were to call Linksys back. I only mention this because I will not be able to get the screenshots from Dad until his is back up towards the end of the week.

Cindy


----------



## W7WAC/Utah (May 13, 2007)

Cindy,
I have to agree with your last, I am dealing with at least 5 addresses all with unexplained prefixes, in other words if Hughes ID's an address it does not mate up with the ID Linksys gave it, I so far have not gotten the correct IP's in the correct location, best guess, but I have grown gun shy. When on the phone with linksys they had me reconfiguring all the settings and in that process I lost my windows computer, that runs my business, it took many attempts and much time to get it back to normal..So now I am very slow to attempt another complete re-config without some back up or expertise. If your Dad has done something I always fail to do is write every thing down as you go, so if you do loose it for a moment you can back up and reclaim it, at least you hope you can, what I'm trying to say if he has written down the config's between Links and Hughes then quite possibly he has the cure for my 
mess up, and that would be great. 
Wayne


----------



## cinrod (Apr 1, 2006)

Wayne,

I do not recall if we wrote the specific settings down on the first page of the Linksys setup (where the changes need to be made), but a quick screenshot of that page on his side should give you what you need to reset the Linksys LAN settings on your side. 
I know I did numerous Google searches for the info, and seems I found the answer from another HAM on another Tech site. Just can't remember which one it was.
The key to remember.....the DW7000 is passing an IP address to the Linksys, and the Linksys is passing internal (192.168.1.xxx) addresses to the other computers on your network. It seems to me you have to tell the Linksys to pull a 192.168.2.1 address from the DW7000, but I can't specifically remember. With the right Linksys Tech, and armed with that specific info, you may have been able to get further. However, I can certainly understand your "gun-shyness" at this point.
I will see if dad can give me the info over the phone when I get home after 9pm MDT. 
P.S. I am in Boise, and he is currently in Cascade.

Cindy


----------



## W7WAC/Utah (May 13, 2007)

Cindy,
I am right with you on the 7000 vs router, but thats as far as I have gone after all the probs that have evolved. I am close but that never won a race.
Please do not go to any big trouble, I can wait till your Dad gets time, I have had to give into the fact this answer is not going to come easy.
Funny about all of this I thought I was giving you some added info and it ends up you have more than I.
Well I will continue on the research path in my spare time, I have all the settings of the linksys printed out so I can look them up with out going into setup, but once again I agree with you its in the first set up page, all the port forwarding pages and port triggering was by the book, its in the port range of 2074-2093, thats it, but what is the problem, The answer has got to be out there.
Once Again Thank You,
Wayne


----------



## cinrod (Apr 1, 2006)

Wayne,
I can certainly understand your frustration, as we went through the same thing for about 2 weeks. One other thing I remember we had to do, when we set the portforwarding, we had to identify what ip address (specific computer) that IRLP/Echolink was running on. So that there were not problems with DHCP etc, we assigned IP addresses to all the pc's on the network using their respective NIC settings pages of each pc. Which meant we also had to have the Hughsnet DNS addresses. Just another bit of info that will help.
If I can't get a hold of Dad in the next day or two, rest assured I will have the info to you no later than the weekend. I specifically remember an email sent to me that resolved the problem, and it is saved somewhere on my pc at home.
So, we will be in contact over the next few days at some point.
Cindy


----------



## W7WAC/Utah (May 13, 2007)

OK< sounds great Cindy, If per an act of God I get it running I will let you know, Have a Great Evening, and thank you for all the sugestions.
Wayne


----------



## Showdeebear (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't see any dates on this posting so I don't know if it's current or old. It is 6/1/8. I am trying to port forward a Directway/Hughes dish system with a DW7000 and a Lynksys DW54G Router. It isn't working even though I've forwarded the ports, fixed the firewall and assigned a static IP address. The information I am seeing on this says several very opposite things.

One group says it's not possible because Hughes blocks it to anyone who doesn't pay the extra $10/month for the "static" address.

Another group says it can't be done at all because Hughes blocks the ports.

And still another group claims it can be done with a similar bit of information that I have seen here - allthough incomplete as it is. Here is a copy of what I found: 

First of all, make sure the Linksys is not getting it's IP dynamically. In other words In the opening page of the linksys control page, make sure the connection type is "Static IP". Not dynamic IP.

The Static I recieved here was really 2 IPs. One is for Public IP, and one is for gateway. It's important to know which to use. I tried the wrong way before I got it right.

Finally, make sure your using ns.direcway.com IP addresses for Static DNS servers. I set the domain name to the public domain name (although I suspect this doesn't matter).​
I don't know what those "static dns server" addresses are or whether this will work or not. I'm going to try it. 

The working documentation for the DW7000 says that there is a setup page within the Hughes system for doing the port forwarding but I have searched that url and cannot discover the information.

I would appreciate any help on this too :4-dontkno


----------



## cinrod (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow....We had posted this a little over 2 years ago. The info I finally found was this:

1. Get static IP service from DirecWay (now Hughsnet)
2. Configure your router to obtain the static IP (do no use DHCP to obtain 
WAN ip address)
IP Address : 7x.1x8.2x.30
Subnet Mask : 255.255.255.252
Gateway : 7x.1x8.xx.2x.29
Static DNS1 : 66.82.4.8
Static DNS2 : 66.82.4.12
3. Forward your ports
5198-5199 TCP/UDP (Both on Linksys Routers)
5200-5200 TCP/UDP
Set these ports to be forwarded to 192.168.1.2
4. Configure you computer to obtain a static private IP address from the 
router. Under "network connections" in Windows
i.e. IP : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway : 192.168.1.1
Use the same STATIC DNS from step 2.
5. Start using Program.


Just an FYI.....my Dad does have a static IP from Hughsnet, and this has been working great for them ever since.

Good Luck,
Cindy


----------

